# Fake Bark



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm thinking about using these fake bark screens for my background.



Just wondering if i build my background and put this on, will i need to ground/render over it? I'm worried the screening may contain chemicals etc that may be hazardous to my snakes health. I'm worried that the grout/render will remove alot of the detail, would a number of thin coats be ok and should i use render or grout?
If it's ok to just apply this at the end and not coat in grout/render, should i use a contact adhesive (not sure whether this will be dangerous even after the smell etc has gone) or would a heap of non-toxic silicon or the like be better?

Thanks team


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2013)

Why not just glue it on and then use a polyurethane sealer? 
You'll still get the look you want while creating a barrier between any nasties and your snake 

As with any glue/sealer use, make sure you air it out well before introducing your pet


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2013)

I did think that but wasn't sure how the sealers go with such an absorbent material. Thank you.
By polyurethane sealer, do you mean pondtite?


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2013)

No, not pondtite in this case. Cabots do a waterbased polyeurethane sealer. I'd go for the Matt finish and do a couple of coats.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 26, 2013)

Woof woof woof. That's my fake bark. 
The problem with these kind of screens is if you ever have a mite problem or something you will have a hell of a time getting rid of them. Also cleaning takes a lot longer if you get a runny poop on it.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2013)

Why would there be an issue if its thoroughly sealed ? 

PS: We all know your bark is worse than your bite Snow....


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome thanks J-A-X. 
Snowman, if I use the polyurethane sealer and seal it of completely, would that prevent infestations etc?
Does the polyurethane sealant make the material they are applied to waterproof?

edit: sorry, had this post half typed and then went to do a little research before posting, than posted. Then I saw your reply J-A-X


----------



## Snowman (Apr 26, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> Why would there be an issue if its thoroughly sealed ?
> 
> PS: We all know your bark is worse than your bite Snow....


It's the gaps and places to hide that prevents a decent and thorough clean if any parasites are introduced.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2013)

It will make it 'splash proof' more than 'waterproof' 
You're not using it as a water feature, just sealing the bark to stop liquid absorbing into it and to make cleaning easier.(And to give mites nowhere to hide) 
You must seal it properly though. Do Several coats and make sure that nothing can get behind it like liquid or mites


----------



## Snowman (Apr 26, 2013)

J-A-X said:


> It will make it 'splash proof' more than 'waterproof'
> You're not using it as a water feature, just sealing the bark to stop liquid absorbing into it and to make cleaning easier.(And to give mites nowhere to hide)
> You must seal it properly though. Do Several coats and make sure that nothing can get behind it like liquid or mites


You'd really need to lay it down outside and the side of the screen that will sit against the wall needs to be all sealed up like a flat surface. Perhaps using a filler or some sort of membrane.


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2013)

I plan on building the whole thing and then sealing it all off as one piece, front and back and all over to prevent moisture destroying the backing piece etc so that should prevent critters getting in behind. Thanks to both of you. Can't wait to get started on this thing


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 26, 2013)

What's wrong with real bark?

Oh, that's right. It doesn't just grow on trees.


----------



## Zeusy (Apr 26, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> What's wrong with real bark?
> 
> Oh, that's right. It doesn't just grow on trees.



haha, thought that but it would take me too long to collect the amount i need. I know i could and then soak it and dry it etc etc but im lazy and that stuff is cheap.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 26, 2013)

A lot of the people I work with in Arnhem Land still produce "bark paintings". 

To prepare the bark they cut a large sheet from a stringybark (Euc. tetrodonta) when the sap is flowing (Wet Season). Soak it with water and put it over hot coals, then flatten it out with weights. Sometimes the process has to be repeated a few times with big sheets. It would make a beautiful background. I might give it a try sometime.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 1, 2013)

If your using at as just a flat background you could just put a sheet of perspex in front of it an seal it off, that way you wouldnt need to hose it off and a cloth would surfice.


Rick


----------

